# Mbb I,II,III



## robert carter (May 16, 2012)

I got Masters of the barebow I,II ,III. If ya`ll would like to pass them around and watch`em post up. I would like to keep all three together and get them back when everyone is done.RC


----------



## Al33 (May 17, 2012)

I would love to see them and gladly pass them along. Thanks!!!


----------



## rapid fire (May 17, 2012)

Hey, I'm close to Al, can I be next? Thanks RC


----------



## gtfisherman (May 17, 2012)

Oh man. I'd love to see those. If you will do this RC I can add Barry and Gene Wensels new video to the pass around. Just got it last month.


----------



## robert carter (May 17, 2012)

Cool. Al pm me your address and I`ll get them in the mail to you and when your done send them to Mark and we will keep going from there.The Wensel dvd sounds good too. Purty good dvd`s with lots of good tips.RC


----------



## ngabowhunter (May 17, 2012)

I would like to see them as well. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## devolve (May 17, 2012)

I would love to see them. I can add a video too.


----------



## Al33 (May 17, 2012)

PM sent RC, THANKS!!! 

Mark, I will let you know just as soon as I have finished watching them. Going to  the Appling Shoot next week for 4 days so it will likely be the week after before I get to watch all three.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 17, 2012)

This is cooooool ya'll!!!! Thanks for starting the ball rolling Robert!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 17, 2012)

I would like to watch them, if possible.


----------



## gurn (May 18, 2012)

Lots ah good information in those. I have mine loaned out to a new trad archer way up in the Adirondack Mts ah New York. Thats good of ya Robert.


----------



## robert carter (May 18, 2012)

Alrighty, They are on the way to Al. If ya`ll would post when you get them and post when you send to the next feller.Hope ya`ll enjoy them I did.RC


----------



## rapid fire (May 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, I can't wait.  This gives me an excuse to go visit Mr. Al for an afternoon too.


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2012)

rapid fire said:


> Oh yeah, I can't wait.  This gives me an excuse to go visit Mr. Al for an afternoon too.



Come on over and we can watch them together. I'll invite others and we can make it a party. I'll let you know as soon as I get them.


----------



## Tailfeather (May 20, 2012)

I'd love to watch em, too.  Cool thing to do RC.


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2012)

Got the DVD's late today and will try watch them tomorrow evening. If anyone wants to come over and watch them with me they are welcome, we can even fire up the grill if you like.


----------



## TNTURK (May 21, 2012)

Any way a poor fella in Tennessee could catch a peak? Lord knows I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Red Arrow (May 23, 2012)

I'd like to take a look at these too..

Lee


----------



## devolve (May 23, 2012)

how were they al?


----------



## Al33 (May 23, 2012)

robert carter said:


> Alrighty,  If ya`ll would post when you get them and post when you send to the next feller.RC


Rapidfire picked them up this morning. Skunk Hound and Doug Bell came over last evening to watch them with me. Both brought refreshments and snacks and we had a good time of it shooting before we watched them.




devolve said:


> how were they al?



Very good DVD's! Good info and tips for anyone but I can see how they would especially be beneficial to someone new to traditional archery. Picked up on a few things I want to try, saw a lot of things I already do, and was reminded of many things that cannot be overstated, such as blind bale shooting, for one. 

Enjoyed seeing how so many of the great shooters/hunters have so many different styles of shooting yet all of them obviously get the job done well. Also, finally learned what gap shooting actually is but don't think it is for me. Didn't realize there was such a process and mathematical method to it. I found that my style of shooting seemed to be most like Barry Wensel's style out of all the pro's featured in the DVD's and I'm good with that, just not that good at it.

There are a lot of good tips to glean from the many pro's interviewed and I am convinced anyone can improve their shooting if they apply and practice some of them to their particular style of shooting. 

Thanks again RC for passing these around!!!


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2012)

Good Deal Al. Glad you liked them.
  If you guys would send them in the order folks post on this thread would be good. Also if the "new" club SGTP  has a banquet they should end up there as a donation.Thanks.RC


----------



## savannahsdad (May 23, 2012)

I'll take a turn at viewing them please.


----------



## rapid fire (May 23, 2012)

gtfisherman, pm sent


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Very good DVD's! Good info and tips for anyone but I can see how they would especially be beneficial to someone new to traditional archery. Picked up on a few things I want to try, saw a lot of things I already do, and was reminded of many things that cannot be overstated, such as blind bale shooting, for one.
> 
> Enjoyed seeing how so many of the great shooters/hunters have so many different styles of shooting yet all of them obviously get the job done well. Also, finally learned what gap shooting actually is but don't think it is for me. Didn't realize there was such a process and mathematical method to it. I found that my style of shooting seemed to be most like Barry Wensel's style out of all the pro's featured in the DVD's and I'm good with that, just not that good at it.
> 
> ...



I find my style is closest to the guy(don't remember his name)roving around shooting the blunts into the square bales. He also talked about his brace height being too much on his longbow.

And I have perfect form on the blind bale, when I open my eyes is when I screw things up.


----------



## Dennis (May 23, 2012)




----------



## devolve (May 30, 2012)

hows the videos going? im looking forward to them!


----------



## rapid fire (May 30, 2012)

I'm running a bit behind, but hope to have them finished tonight.  I will try to send them to gtfisherman tomorrow.


----------



## devolve (May 30, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## Lorren68 (May 30, 2012)

I would love a chance to watch these if possible.


----------



## devolve (Jun 11, 2012)

bump to the top. any word on where they are now? its been a couple weeks.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 12, 2012)

Gtfisherman has them now, I'm next and then you. Go ahead and send me your address in a PM, so I'll have it.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jun 12, 2012)

I am about to ship them out. Sorry. Been on the road a bunch. Should go out tomorrow.


----------



## devolve (Jun 13, 2012)

sweet.


----------



## TNTURK (Jun 26, 2012)

Any word on who has the videos now, just wondering?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

They are in the mail headed my way.


----------



## TNTURK (Jun 27, 2012)

Good deal, thanks NGA.


----------



## devolve (Jun 28, 2012)

cant wait! looking forward to these big time


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

devolve said:


> cant wait! looking forward to these big time



Your gonna have to wait just a few more days. I'm mailing them out to you tomorrow.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 4, 2012)

I sure would like to see them down here in Hiram. Who's next?


----------



## Jeff Roark (Jul 5, 2012)

I also have MBB4 which I have loaned to Gurnie. If you fellas would like to watch it also, let Gurnie know, and after he is completely done with it we can ship it around.

To me, its the best one by far.


----------



## TNTURK (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff Roark said:


> I also have MBB4 which I have loaned to Gurnie. If you fellas would like to watch it also, let Gurnie know, and after he is completely done with it we can ship it around.
> 
> To me, its the best one by far.



Thanks for the offer Jeff, I sent Gurn a PM.
                     God Bless, Steve


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 6, 2012)

Videos shipped out yesterday. 

Robert, thanks for giving me the opportunity see these videos. I really enjoyed them and learned from them.


----------



## devolve (Jul 6, 2012)

ngabowhunter said:


> Videos shipped out yesterday.
> 
> Robert, thanks for giving me the opportunity see these videos. I really enjoyed them and learned from them.



sweet. i will post when i recieve them


----------



## devolve (Jul 7, 2012)

got em today. been home from work 20 minutes. watching vol 1 now......


----------



## TNTURK (Jul 7, 2012)

Jeff Roark said:


> I also have MBB4 which I have loaned to Gurnie. If you fellas would like to watch it also, let Gurnie know, and after he is completely done with it we can ship it around.
> 
> To me, its the best one by far.



Gurn said he would mail MBB 4 to me as soon as his son was finished watching it. If anyone else would like to watch it after me, just post it up or shoot me a PM and I will get it to you. Thanks again Jeff for this kind offer.
 God Bless, Steve


----------



## devolve (Jul 7, 2012)

TNTURK said:


> Gurn said he would mail MBB 4 to me as soon as his son was finished watching it. If anyone else would like to watch it after me, just post it up or shoot me a PM and I will get it to you. Thanks again Jeff for this kind offer.
> God Bless, Steve



would love to see it. let me know when you are done with it and I will shoot you my address.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 7, 2012)

I would love to see it also.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Jul 8, 2012)

Gurn also has the Jay Kidwell book. I told him he could keep it as long as he wanted or forever, I didn't care either way. If he wants to share it also after he is done reading that would be fine with me also.


----------



## devolve (Jul 10, 2012)

1 and 2 are done. halfway through 3. should be done tonight if work goes as planned


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

Lorren when you are done with MBB4 give me a holler and I'll pick it up


----------



## devolve (Jul 10, 2012)

who was after me for 1-3?

pm me your address. I just finished them. I can put them in the mail tomorrow.

thanks again for the chance to view these great dvds!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 15, 2012)

I have them now. Where do they go next?


----------



## TNTURK (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Tailfeather is next and then me.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry guys!  I've been out for a few weeks.  Sent Barry my address.  Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry Tailfeather, but I forwarded them on to TNTURK when I got no reply about your mailing address. You might want to touch bases with him.


----------



## TNTURK (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll sending them to Tailfeather next. After that, whoever was after me should get them next. By the way, great videos, thanks RC.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 15, 2012)

Who has them now?


----------



## TNTURK (Aug 15, 2012)

Tailfeather got them in the mail today. He'll send them on to whoever is next.


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep, got em from Tn Turk today.  Been watching them tonight.  I'll send em on to Red Arrow in a few days.


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 20, 2012)

Mailing em out tomorrow.  Enjoyed em!


----------



## savannahsdad (Aug 23, 2012)

I was on the list after Red Arrow. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 23, 2012)

savannahsdad said:


> I was on the list after Red Arrow. Looking forward to seeing them.



I belive I am after you.


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 27, 2012)

I got em and will be watching them over the next couple of days.  Savannahsdad , send me a pm with your info and i'll send them your way next.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd like to jump in here if I can.  Let me know when it is my turn please.


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 31, 2012)

Good stuff in these videos!  Thanks RC.
Sent them to Savannahsdad.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 16, 2012)

my MBBIV should be floating around out there too. Anyone know who has it?


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 25, 2012)

Who  ever is after me PM me your address so I can get them in the Mail.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 25, 2012)

*those wensel video's should be kept in the safe...*



gtfisherman said:


> Oh man. I'd love to see those. If you will do this RC I can add Barry and Gene Wensels new video to the pass around. Just got it last month.



I have lost two copies of "Primal Dreams" lending them out... But you know what? Them folks probably needed to keep em... Maybe it'll do em some good... But I need to get the new one as well!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello    who was after me?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> Hello    who was after me?



What's videos do you have? If its 1,2, and 3 I believe John weaver is next. If you have 4 I think I'm next.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have 1-3,  I need him to pm me an address so I can mail them out.


----------



## take em (Oct 7, 2012)

Late to the party but I would like to get on the list please.


----------



## JayTee (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd really like to be on the list. thanks RC


----------

